# Renault Captur Plastic Trim



## marc81 (Feb 2, 2011)

So the wife's just bought a Renault Captur, picking it up at the weekend, I noticed they have a fair bit of plastic trim.. arches, bottom of the doors etc. Whats the best product to keep this looking clean and black? My Astra tourer doesn't really have any plastic trim so its not something I already deal with. Her parents have a Kadjar which is similar and their plastic already looks faded and wax stained although they do tend to just visit cheap hand washes... I want the Captur to look good, at the minute it looks great, its a 65 plate but only 16k miles.

Thanks

Marc


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

So many choices available to you, and what's worked for me is (in order of price and performance, low to high / good to best)...


Valet PRO "Black To The Future"
CarPro PERL or TAC System SEAL (which I believe are exactly the same as each other, with a strong possibility that one of them also manufactures it for the other)
A silicon coating such as CarPro DLUX

... with the first two easy to apply, but for a coating (which you'll get maybe around six months of protection from in the UK) you'll need to spend more time cleaning and de-greasing the plastic trim first etc. to get the best result.

With PERL or SEAL you can also dilute them and use them internally so a good all-rounder :thumb:


----------



## marc81 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendations, the Black to the Future and Perl seem a great price.. will probably go for one of those cheers.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Race Glaze Colour Enhance (RG14) is a long-proven product invented back in the day, and improved upon since, for the then common black plastic bumpers.

As its petroleum-based, not silicone, it soaks into the plastic, rejuvenating it to an original matte colour, and wont wash off - due to the petroleum element it actually beads.

Durability is about a year - seriously. So a 250ml bottle at £8.99 will last you for years. Also good for all other plastic trim. Its now a niche product but I seriously recommend it having used it for many years personally.


----------



## marc81 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks. If plastics get white marks on from wax etc will these products remove it or will it need cleaning first with APC or something?

Thanks.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

marc81 said:


> Thanks. If plastics get white marks on from wax etc will these products remove it or will it need cleaning first with APC or something?
> 
> Thanks.


you'll want to remove any marks off first. APC should be good, may need some agitation. Pencil rubber works well if really stubborn


----------



## BDM (Apr 25, 2007)

RaceGlazer said:


> Race Glaze Colour Enhance (RG14) is a long-proven product invented back in the day, and improved upon since, for the then common black plastic bumpers.
> 
> As its petroleum-based, not silicone, it soaks into the plastic, rejuvenating it to an original matte colour, and wont wash off - due to the petroleum element it actually beads.
> 
> Durability is about a year - seriously. So a 250ml bottle at £8.99 will last you for years. Also good for all other plastic trim. Its now a niche product but I seriously recommend it having used it for many years personally.


Is this stuff sticky? I plan to use on the plastic/rubber on the front grille of a Maserati Gran Turismo. I wouldn't want loads of stuff sticking to it just want it black again really. The person below used Meguiar's Ultimate Black Plastic Restorer but i read the product description and it says will last few weeks that's it.

Example Picture


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

With endless amount of reapplying and then buffing off over spill on the plastic just do it rite first time.

Get some car pro dlux for £20 it's worth its weight in gold. All the other stuff just washes off and with large amounts of plastic to cover is a rite hassle.

I did a test on some plastics used around 4 different plastic coatings Perl Included.. all washes away surprisingly quick. Did one patch with dlux and it's still going as good as new 5 months on. All the others lasted from days to weeks but all degraded rapidly and patchily making it look horrendous between reapplying 

Do it rite.


----------



## BDM (Apr 25, 2007)

v_r_s said:


> With endless amount of reapplying and then buffing off over spill on the plastic just do it rite first time.
> 
> Get some car pro dlux for £20 it's worth its weight in gold. All the other stuff just washes off and with large amounts of plastic to cover is a rite hassle.
> 
> ...


I agree i front want to be re-doing as i'm having to pull the front grill off to access it This stuff?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

BDM said:


> I agree i front want to be re-doing as i'm having to pull the front grill off to access it This stuff?


thats the one


----------



## neil100 (Aug 25, 2020)

ive had 7 new mini's which have acres of plastic & i have tried loads of differents products over the years & the best one i have found to date is Mitchel & King Trim. It doesn't come off as soon as it rains and seem to last quite along time


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

CarPro DLux is similar to GTechniq C4 then from what I make out?


----------

